# ASUS GTX 650 Ti Boost Direct CU II OC 2 GB



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2013)

ASUS has equipped their GTX 650 Ti Boost with a silent Direct CU II cooler and a small GPU overclock out of the box. They also changed the voltage regulation circuity, which results in a 5% efficiency improvement. Pricing is up by a reasonable $10, resulting in a price of $179.

*Show full review*


----------



## Cortex (Mar 30, 2013)

Crysis 3, please . Very High + (at least) FXAA, for single digit framerates on midrange cards . Other sites test C3 on Medium :shadedshu


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cortex said:


> Crysis 3, please . Very High + (at least) FXAA, for single digit framerates on midrange cards . Other sites test C3 on Medium :shadedshu





From W1zzard 



W1zzard said:


> also new will be Bioshock Infinite, Crysis 3 and Tomb Raider, and all cards will use the latest drivers. Starting rebench on NVIDIA next week and AMD as soon as their WHQL is released. The rebenching process will take about two weeks of non-stop testing.


----------



## OnyxVulpe (Mar 30, 2013)

Are the measurements for this card correct? Other places I look at say it's a bit longer.


----------



## pjl321 (Mar 30, 2013)

How come no SLi figures yet?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 30, 2013)

pjl321 said:


> How come no SLi figures yet?



too lazy to write conclusion, rest of the review is finished


----------



## Casecutter (Apr 1, 2013)

I need to ask this to be positive... When you OC Nvidia Boost cards it cancels the dynamic clock profiles, and means the card is set to run at that Mhz, except at idle at desktop correct?

And is that the same with the AMD’s new 7790 dynamic clock algorithms? If you OC, it basically negates 8 power states.  I only ask that because the one slide for the 7790 said, "Effective Clock" dispayed in overclock tools.


----------



## D4S4 (Apr 2, 2013)

that's some funky cooler design


----------



## Casecutter (Apr 2, 2013)

Riddle me this... Newegg has the Asus GTX*660* Direct Cu II 2 GB for $170 after a Code and $20 Rebate, while TigerD has a EVGA GTX660SC for $184 and only a -AR$10?  So much for thinking these Boost models would shore up the GTX660 prices! I mean sure if these where reference cards I could see it, but not those that are fully armed...  This Green team marketing must be run by a guy in a green suite and a derby hat with a *?* on it!


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 3, 2013)

The Newegg reviews are already rolling in, the card is selling baby!


----------



## Casecutter (Apr 3, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> The Newegg reviews are already rolling in, the card is selling baby!


Not sure if/what 10 Eggviews for 7 SkU's is revealing it's been now 8 days, nonetheless they’re all good.  
Thanks for the Fluff...


----------



## Xzibit (Apr 3, 2013)

Gigabyte has extended selling its GTX 660 OC for $183.99 after rebate for another month.

650 Ti Boost 1 GB $149.99
650 Ti Boost 2GB $169.99 (12% performance under 660) $14 difference
660 $199
660 Ti $274.99  (17% performance over 660) $91 difference


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 3, 2013)

Lucky for those that have access to Newegg I guess. 

The 7790 could already do with a price drop. Hehe.


----------



## Casecutter (Apr 3, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> The 7790 could already do with a price drop.



Egg it's already happening several 7790's are $140 -AR, and even $150 for a Asus HD7790-DC2OC-1GD5 Dual Fan with 1075Mhz Boost and that without a rebate.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 3, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> Egg it's already happening several 7790's are $140 -AR, and even $150 for a Asus HD7790-DC2OC-1GD5 Dual Fan with 1075Mhz Boost and that without a rebate.



Probably where it should be before rebates.

No reviews yet oddly.


----------



## Rowsol (Apr 4, 2013)

I think this is the first time I've seen Nvidia at the top of the perf/$ chart, maybe the gtx 460 was up there, don't remember.


----------



## xkche (Apr 8, 2013)

GTX650 Ti Boots win againts 7850 in BF3? Wow... i just buy a 7850 by $199 to play BF3


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 8, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> I need to ask this to be positive... When you OC Nvidia Boost cards it cancels the dynamic clock profiles, and means the card is set to run at that Mhz, except at idle at desktop correct?


Nope boost is over the base clock you set.



Fluffmeister said:


> The Newegg reviews are already rolling in, the card is selling baby!


LOL @ newegg reviews. Seriously. Most cant tell their... youknowwhat, from a hole in the ground and newegg is letting those people do reviews... USELESS. Utterly USELESS newegg. You took something that has no meaning anyway in your reviews (ok except DOA) and made it even more useless.

Its the blind leading the blind in newegg reviews.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 8, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> LOL @ newegg reviews. Seriously. Most cant tell their... youknowwhat, from a hole in the ground and newegg is letting those people do reviews... USELESS. Utterly USELESS newegg. You took something that has no meaning anyway in your reviews (ok except DOA) and made it even more useless.
> 
> Its the blind leading the blind in newegg reviews.



That's swell, but not really the point i was making, merely correcting the misplaced view that these wouldn't sell due to their pricing relative to whatever deal/rebate Newegg has available at any given time. That obviously isn't the case.

Nice rant though.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 8, 2013)

Wasnt talking about the point you were trying to make, just ranting about the LOLosaurus newegg reviews...


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 8, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Wasnt talking about the point you were trying to make, just ranting about the LOLosaurus newegg reviews...



Apologies, please continue belittling people.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 8, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> Apologies, please continue belittling people.


LOL, its just the truth. DOA's are about all they are good for otherwise, you tend to have muppets that dont know anything saying its broke or isnt compatible etc when its really not what they say it is. Dont worry, in time you will agree. LOL!


----------



## Jaxx89 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the review @W1zzard
I am looking to purchase this card. I have a few questions though

The GTX570 seems to outperform this card in some tests, is that a better buy?
I have a 800W PSU, will that be enough for this card?

Thank you sir.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 23, 2013)

Jaxx89 said:


> The GTX570 seems to outperform this card in some tests, is that a better buy?



depends on the price you can find gtx 570 for



Jaxx89 said:


> I have a 800W PSU, will that be enough for this card?



yes, no problem


----------



## Jaxx89 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply @W1zzard
For the price and my budget, I think this is the best option.

Thanks once again.


----------



## Jaxx89 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Sorry for the trouble.*

@W1zzard Sir 
Sorry to trouble you again, but I am in a bit of confusion.

I could not find the price of the 570 but the 660

The Asus GTX650TIB-DC2OC-2GD5(reviewed by you) is for INR 12,500 i.e $230.884
And the Asus GTX660-DC2-2GD5 is for INR 15,500 i.e $286.293

I have seen your review and it shows that the difference between 650 Ti Boost and a GTX 660 is hardly a max of 10-12FPS

My question is that is the GTX 660 worth the price difference?
Also if I decide to buy the 650Ti Boost, will I be able to use it for at least a year(or a little more) without having to upgrade?

If the GTX 660 is the better option then I don't mind waiting a while and saving up to buy it.


----------



## mirakul (Apr 30, 2013)

xkche said:


> GTX650 Ti Boots win againts 7850 in BF3? Wow... i just buy a 7850 by $199 to play BF3



Put your 7850 in 1 GHz clock and you can see the Ti Boost struggling under your heel


----------

